# zsh bug completion



## nORKy (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,

When I press tab with

```
ls /usr/<TAB>
```
it becomes 

```
ls /usr/ls /usr/
bin/      home/     lib/      libdata/  local/    ports/    share/                                                    
games/    include/  lib32/    libexec/  obj/      sbin/     src/
```

Where is the bug? My term (urxvt?) or zsh?

thanks you


----------



## thedude22 (Dec 5, 2017)

Did you ever find a solution to this?  I'm experiencing the same issue.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 6, 2017)

The initial post is pretty old, but still useful as a reference. I have tried the procedure and everything works as it should. I can not see `ls /usr/ls /usr/`. I have tried the vt console,  x11/sterm and x11/xterm. My ~/.zshrc is

```
$ cat .zshrc
# Lines configured by zsh-newuser-install
HISTFILE=~/.histfile
HISTSIZE=1000
SAVEHIST=1000
# End of lines configured by zsh-newuser-install
# The following lines were added by compinstall
zstyle :compinstall filename '/usr/home/chris/.zshrc'

autoload -Uz compinit
compinit
# End of lines added by compinstall

setopt autocd autopushd pushdignoredups

PROMPT="%F{green}%n@%m:%f%~ %# "

export EDITOR=vi
export WM=dwm

alias x="startx -- -listen tcp"
alias ll="ls -altrG"
```
I hope it helps !


----------

